

How to stop killing people with your public speeches - bootload
http://drnicwilliams.com/2011/11/11/how-to-stop-killing-people-with-your-public-speeches/

======
rll
When you hear the death knell of my life-sucking talk, that iPhone of yours is
right there enticing you to throw a few more chunky chickens across your tiny
screens. Sometimes I wish I could actually kill people with my crappy talks,
but it is not to be.

